# Spinnfischen im Fluss: Mono vs. Geflecht



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2022)

Hi zusammen,

mich treibt die Frage um, ob es beim Spinnfischen auf Forellen unbedingt eine geflochtene Schnur sein muss. Anlass ist die Erkenntnis, dass ich offenbar zu blöd bin, um einen Albright-Knoten zu binden. 

Meine derzeitige Montage sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Hauptschnur: Daiwa J Braid (8x geflochten) mit ca. 3 Kilo Tragkraft
Vorfachschnur Stroft (0,18mm Monofil), mit Albright-Knoten verbunden
Wirbel + Köder

Letztens hatte ich einige Hänger und leider auch ein paar Abrisse. Dabei ist immer die Verbindung zwischen Geflecht und Mono gerissen. Der Knoten scheint also die größte Schwachstelle zu sein. 

Daher dachte ich mir: warum nicht gleich mit Mono fischen? Ich stehe an einem kleinen Fluss, der an manchen Stellen eher wie ein größerer Bach aussieht. Weite Würfe sind ohnehin nicht drin. Meine Köderauswahl ist sehr universell. Von Spoons über Spinner, Gummifische und Wobbler ist alles dabei. 

Wie seht ihr das? Sind die Vorteile einer geflochtenen Hauptschnur so enorm, oder tut's die Monofile ebenso?


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2022)

Wenn Dir bei einem Hänger der Knoten gerissen ist, ist das wirklich kein Problem, interessant aber, dass der Verbindungsknoten und nicht der Knoten am Snap/Wirbel gerissen ist. Aber 3 kg bzw. 0,18er Mono ist schon eine ziemlich geringe Tragkraft, bei einem Hänger reißt da die Schnur/Knoten ziemlich schnell.

Für Forellenangeln wird eigentlich immer Mono empfohlen, vor allem wenn es um einen Bach, kleinen Fluss geht, wo die Distanzen nicht sehr groß sind.

Das Ködergefühl ist beim Geflecht definitiv besser, aber bei kleinen Distanzen ist der Unterschied nicht so groß, man merkt es vor allem, wenn man einen Köder hüpfend über dem Boden führt (z.B. Forellenzopf) oder einen Wobbler twitcht, aber all das ist auch mit Mono machbar. Ich habe eine Liebe für altes Angelzeug und angle sehr viel mit Mono und Glasfaserruten (!!!), bin aber trotzdem erfolgreich.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2022)

Es ist zwar schon lange her als ich auf Forellen ging, aber damals nur mit Mono, obwohl die ersten Geflechte auf dem Markt waren und von mir mit Begeisterung verwendet wurden.
Wie Bilch schon schreibt, auf die kurze Distanz am Bach gibt es keinen Vorteil für Geflecht, eher sogar Nachteile.
Ich schätze sogar die Dehnung einer Mono, besonders bei "Luftkampf Refos", die an einer sich nicht dehnenden Geflechtschnur viel schneller ausschlitzen.
Standard Schnur war bei mir damals eine 0,20-0,22mm Mono.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (9. März 2022)

Bei kurzer Distanz sollte Mono keinen Nachteil bringen. 
Auch wenn Du Gufis fischst, geht das mit Mono bei der Distanz ja auch. 

Bei den dünnen Schnüren kann es am Verbindungsknoten schnell reißen, insbesondere wenn du einen starken Knoten am Wirbel machst.
Da ist es auch egal ob Du einen Albright, Grinner oder sonst einen Knoten zum verbinden nimmst.
FG bei dem Durchmesser würd ich mir nicht antun.

Also Empfehlung: Nimm Mono.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (9. März 2022)

Ich nutze zum Spinnfischen abhängig von der Situation auch manchmal Monoschnur, insbesondere in kleineren Flüssen und wenn diese relativ klar sind. Nicht nur für Forellen sondern auch für Raubfische. Ich komme sehr gut damit klar und wie schon gesagt wurde gerade auf kurze Distanz hat es durchaus Vorteile...


----------



## hanzz (9. März 2022)

Ah, da waren Bilch und Jürgen schneller


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für Forellenangeln wird eigentlich immer Mono empfohlen, vor allem wenn es um einen Bach, kleinen Fluss geht, wo die Distanzen nicht sehr groß sind.


Anscheinend ist die Empfehlung leider nicht so einheitlich. Ohne auf konkrete Webseiten zu verweisen, findet man bei einer Googlesuche auch mehrere Empfehlungen für Geflecht. Als ich die Schnur gekauft habe, hatte ich dem Verkäufer erzählt, was ich damit vor habe. Er hatte gleich zu der geflochtenen Schnur geraten.

Falls ich nun doch auf Mono wechseln sollte, stellt sich mir noch ein praktisches Problem. Die Schnur ist noch keine 3 Monate alt, weshalb ich sie nicht einfach abspulen möchte. Ganz billig war sie schließlich auch nicht. Allerdings könnte ich für die Rolle eine Ersatzspule kaufen und diese mit einer Mono befüllen. Allerdings kostet eine Ersatzspule für die Daiwa Ballistic rund 60 Euro, was es mir auch wieder nicht wert ist.

Hatte letztens aber auch einfach das monofile Vorfach weggelassen und den Wirbel direkt mit einem Knotenlosverbinder an die geflochtene Schnur gemacht. Mit dieser Zusammenstellung habe ich eine Forelle und einen Döbel gefangen. Allerdings merkt man schon deutlich, dass sich der Köder nicht optimal bewegt. Gerade die ganz leichten Spoons bekommen durch das Geflecht mehr Auftrieb und taumeln nur noch an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Niklas32 (9. März 2022)

Dann spul doch die Schnur zurück auf eine alte Spule. Falls du sie dann mal wieder verwenden willst, kannst du sie einfach wieder aufspulen.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (9. März 2022)

Die Tragkraft der geflochtenen Schnur wäre mir persönlich zu gering. Im Allgemeinen kommt es auch im auf die Bedingungen am Forellenbach an, wenn viele Wurzeln und andere Hindernisse im Gewässer sind, dann nehme ich keine monofile Schnur sondern bevorzuge Geflecht. Damit kann man dann den Fisch im Drill auch bisschen dirrigieren. Bei uns nehmen die Forellen auch ohne Vorfachschnur anstandslos die Kunstköder. Wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig, würde ich darauf verzichten, dann bekommst mehr Hänger wieder gelöst, leider trotzdem nicht alle


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2022)

Was die Tragkraft betrifft: wirklich groß sind die meisten Forellen hier nicht. Meist fange ich Bachforellen zwischen 30 und 35 cm. In der Regel wird das gefangen, was wenige Wochen vorher besetzt wurde.

Der Döbel letztens hatte 45 cm  und 1,2 Kilo. Der hat sich allerdings wie ein nasser Sack einholen lassen - lag vielleicht am kalten Wasser. Mit der Tragkraft hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist die Empfehlung leider nicht so einheitlich. Ohne auf konkrete Webseiten zu verweisen, findet man bei einer Googlesuche auch mehrere Empfehlungen für Geflecht. Als ich die Schnur gekauft habe, hatte ich dem Verkäufer erzählt, was ich damit vor habe. Er hatte gleich zu der geflochtenen Schnur geraten.


Hier im Board wird zum Forellenangeln hauptsächlich Mono empfohlen, für den kleinen Bach fast ausschließlich.

Wenn ich mit modernem Gerät losziehe, angle ich immer mit Geflecht (außer bei minus Grad), weil das Ködergefühl besser ist. Man muss halt die Bremse richtig einstellen und keinen Drillfehler machen, sonst hat man viele Aussteiger.



Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Falls ich nun doch auf Mono wechseln sollte, stellt sich mir noch ein praktisches Problem. Die Schnur ist noch keine 3 Monate alt, weshalb ich sie nicht einfach abspulen möchte. Ganz billig war sie schließlich auch nicht. Allerdings könnte ich für die Rolle eine Ersatzspule kaufen und diese mit einer Mono befüllen. Allerdings kostet eine Ersatzspule für die Daiwa Ballistic rund 60 Euro, was es mir auch wieder nicht wert ist.


Eine Unverschämtheit  Ohne E-Spulen kann ich mir das Angeln überhaupt nicht vorstellen; habe für alle Rollen mindesten eine, für einige sogar 3 bis 4 E-Spulen.



Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hatte letztens aber auch einfach das monofile Vorfach weggelassen und den Wirbel direkt mit einem Knotenlosverbinder an die geflochtene Schnur gemacht. Mit dieser Zusammenstellung habe ich eine Forelle und einen Döbel gefangen. Allerdings merkt man schon deutlich, dass sich der Köder nicht optimal bewegt. Gerade die ganz leichten Spoons bekommen durch das Geflecht mehr Auftrieb und taumeln nur noch an der Wasseroberfläche.


Das hat IMHO nichts mit dem Vorfach zu tun, der Köder ist einfach zu leicht oder wird zu schnell (wenn stromauf) oder zu langsam (stromab) geführt.

Das Mono/FC Vorfach hat man darum, weil die Forellen Schnurscheu sind und um das empfindliche Geflecht nicht zu beschädigen, Ködergefühl und Köderführung sind ohne Vorfach eigentlich besser.



Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Was die Tragkraft betrifft: wirklich groß sind die meisten Forellen hier nicht. Meist fange ich Bachforellen zwischen 30 und 35 cm. In der Regel wird das gefangen, was wenige Wochen vorher besetzt wurde.
> 
> Der Döbel letztens hatte 45 cm  und 1,2 Kilo. Der hat sich allerdings wie ein nasser Sack einholen lassen - lag vielleicht am kalten Wasser. Mit der Tragkraft hatte ich bisher nicht Probleme.


Für solche Fische ist die Schnurstärke definitiv o.k., wird aber ein Problem sein, wenn Du auf einmal eine wilde 50+er Forelle an den Haken bekommst, die sich jahrelang vor den Anglern versteckt hat 

Und ja, die Döbel hängen wirklich total lasch am Haken


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Anlass ist die Erkenntnis, dass ich offenbar zu blöd bin, um einen Albright-Knoten zu binden.


Dann nimm doch einen anderen.
Es gibt viel einfachere Knoten, welche genau so gut halten.

Ich persönlich nutze immer den doppelten Grinner, denn der ist einfach zu binden und hält bombenfest. Mit dem Mono Vorfach mache ich 5 Windungen, mit der geflochtenen 10 Windungen.
Ich nutze den Knoten für alles, wo ich geflochtene Hauptschnur mit dem Vorfach/Schlagschnur verbinden möchte, ob das in Norwegen für die ganz großen oder am Bach auf Forelle und Döbel ist.

Grüße


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. März 2022)

Ich angel auf Forelle nur mit Geflecht + 1.5-2m FC Vorfach welches ich mit dem FG Knoten mit der Hauptschnur verbinde. Hatte damit bis jetzt noch keine Probleme und wenn es reißt dann meist direkt am Knoten vom Wirbel.


----------



## keinangelprofi (9. März 2022)

Ich war letztes Jahr bei der OCC öfter mal mit Mono zum Spinnfischen unterwegs. Gefangen habe ich so Forellen, Hechte, Aitel und Waller. Meist mit Spinner / Wobbler / Cranks usw.
Mit Gummifisch auf Zander was ich leider erfolglos, dabei habe ich einen sehr schönen Biss versemmelt, den ich mit Geflochtener wahrscheinlich gehabt hätte.
Mein Fazit also: es kommt auch auf den Köder an, ob Mono ausreicht oder geflochtene besser ist. Bei Gummifisch ist Geflochtene auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, bei andern Kukös reicht auch Mono.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. März 2022)

Auf Forelle angele ich nur mit Mono (0,20er oder 0,22er Stroft ABR, je nach Hindernisaufkommen - auf der Rolle sind jeweils 50 m, der Rest ist Billig-Backing).

Bei den kurzen Wurfdistanzen am Bach stört mich die Mono-Dehnung überhaupt nicht bzw. bringt einen vorteilhaften Puffer bei Fett-Forelleneinstieg  vor den Füßen.

Zudem fische ich da größtenteils Zugköder (vor allem Wobbler), es ist also beim Einholen dann immer Spannung auf der Leine. Bei den kurzen Distanzen gehen aber auch mal Zupfköder wie kleine Hellgies am Jig etc. mit Mono problemlos.

Dünnes Geflecht ist mir da viel zu empfindlich - man wirft halt schon auch mal in die Büsche (bzw. muss sich durch diese durchschlagen, um ans Wasser ranzukommen), zieht die Schnur über Äste usw. Da geht es generell ziemlich ruppig zu.

Obendrein hasse ich ratternde Verbindungsknoten in den Ringen.

Ansonsten verwende ich zum Spinnfischen in allen WG-Klassen nur Braid (Ausnahme: Frost-Angeln mit Ringeis) - nicht aber am Forellenbach aus o. g. Gründen.


----------



## Waidbruder (9. März 2022)

Man mag es ja kaum glauben, aber es gab Zeiten in denen es nichts anderes als Monofil gab, egal wo und womit man angelte! Ich habe diese Zeiten auch noch erlebt. Dass ich früher deutlich mehr Fische verloren habe oder das Angeln deutlich weniger Spass machte kann ich nicht sagen. Im Gegenteil. Man hatte zwar weniger  "gerätetechnischen Komfort", das haben aber die damals noch reichhaltigen und beissfreudigen Fischbestände stets mehr als wettgemacht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. März 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Mein Fazit also: es kommt auch auf den Köder an, ob Mono ausreicht oder geflochtene besser ist. Bei Gummifisch ist Geflochtene auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, bei andern Kukös reicht auch Mono.


Jo, sehr richtig und wichtig 
Auch kommt es auf die Art und Weise der Köderführung an. Es gibt ja z.B. auch Stellen, die man nicht herkömmlich (von unten) anwerfen kann und deshalb von oben bspw. mit einem Schwimmwobbler befischt. Da wäre Mono die schlechtere Wahl weil die beim Abtreiben absinkt und der Köder gar nicht erst am anvisierten Platz ankommt. Oder, noch schlechter, man zieht den Köder beim Anziehen wegen des am Grund hängenden Schnurbauchs in ein Hindernis.
Ich halte das wie der Bilch , ne Zweit oder Drittspule mit anderer Schnur ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eine Unverschämtheit  Ohne E-Spulen kann ich mir das Angeln überhaupt nicht vorstellen; habe für alle Rollen mindesten eine, für einige sogar 3 bis 4 E-Spulen.


Ja, über 60 Euro für eine E-Spule ist viel. Aber klar, die Ballistic ist keine günstige Rolle. Ich vergleiche das mal so: ein Ersatzteil von Mercedes kostet auch einiges mehr, als ein Ersatzteil für einen Dacia. 

Habe trotzdem noch einmal nach E-Spulen gesucht und einen Shop namens WaveInn gefunden, der Ballistic-Spulen für rund 25 Euro verkauft. Der Shop kommt aus Spanien und die Produkttexte sind automatische Übersetzungen. Aber bei dem Preis wäre es mir das Risiko wert, falls die Ware nicht ankommen sollte.

Allerdings gibt es dort nur eine Spule für die Ballistic LT2000D-XH. Ich habe aber das Modell LT2000D (ohne XH). Die beiden Ausführungen unterscheiden sich anhand der Übersetzung und Schnurfassung. Daher vermute ich, das diese Spule nicht passen wird?


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2022)

Die in der Regel schwimmende geflochtene hat aber auch deutliche Vorteile, wenn man zum Beipiel einen Schwimmwobbler weit treiben lassen möchte um an ansonsten unerreichbaren Stellen zu angeln. Gerade an kleinen Flüssen oder Bächen mit zum Teil undurchdringbarem Uferbewuchs ist das eine Bank und gerade an solchen unbeangelten Stellen steht oft der Traumfisch.

Um eben auch solche Vorteile ausnutzen zu können fische ich heute nur noch mit geflochtenen Schnüren und nicht, weil es nicht auch mit Mono funktionieren würde, denn das tut es auch, keine Frage.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. März 2022)

Oder soll der Tröt auf den FG Knoten hinaus laufen? 
Geht ja auch...... verlierst, wenns dumm läuft eben X m Schnur.

Probier mal den verbesserten Albr. und dreh die Mono über das geflecht. Und am schluss machst 2 Hausfrauenknoten in die Mono ganz eng am Albr. 
Gut anfeuchten und langsam ziehen, geg. bischen zusammen schieben. 
Bei mir hält der. Aber zum glüch reißt auch der noch am Knoten. 
Wennst 3 Hände hast, tust dich ein gutes Stück leichter.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Oder soll der Tröt auf den FG Knoten hinaus laufen?


Werde die Tage mal einige Knoten ausprobieren. Der FG Knoten scheint mir nur sehr kompliziert zu sein. Beziehungsweise braucht man dafür wohl zahlreiche Arbeitsschritte. Der doppelte Grinner wird für diesen Zweck ja auch empfohlen, scheint mir aber etwas einfacher zu sein.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. März 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Der doppelte Grinner wird für diesen Zweck ja auch empfohlen, scheint mir aber etwas einfacher zu sein.


Ist er und den bekommt man selbst mit eiskalten Händen noch einfach hin und der hält.
Und wichtig, erst den Knoten mit der Mono machen und diesen zuziehen, dann erst mit der geflochtenen und schön feucht machen, damit sie einfach aufeinander rutschen können.


----------



## Mikesch (9. März 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> ... Der FG Knoten scheint mir nur sehr kompliziert zu sein. ..


So schlimm auch nicht, habe ihn auch schon direkt am Wasser gebunden.
Wobei ich Geflochtene nur an meinen schwereren Ruten/Rollen habe.
Für Forellen, Barsch u. Aitel verwende ich Mono (0,18 - 0,25), meist ohne Vorfach, mit einem Snap am Ende.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. März 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> meist ohne Vorfach, mit einem Snap am Ende.



Mache ich auch so - vorne hängt bei mir direkt ein Mini-Ringlock ohne Wirbel dran.

In einem separaten Vorfach (schon gar nicht aus Glitzi-Lichtleiter-FC) sehe ich bei Mono als Forellen-Hauptschnur keinerlei Sinn: Die ist ja bereits durchsichtig.

Rotationsköder wie Spinner haben bei mir jeweils ihren eigenen Wirbel (Mini-Doppeltonne, per Sprengring befestigt) - so ist der Wirbel dann nur im System, wenn er auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ja, über 60 Euro für eine E-Spule ist viel. Aber klar, die Ballistic ist keine günstige Rolle. Ich vergleiche das mal so: ein Ersatzteil von Mercedes kostet auch einiges mehr, als ein Ersatzteil für einen Dacia.
> 
> Habe trotzdem noch einmal nach E-Spulen gesucht und einen Shop namens WaveInn gefunden, der Ballistic-Spulen für rund 25 Euro verkauft. Der Shop kommt aus Spanien und die Produkttexte sind automatische Übersetzungen. Aber bei dem Preis wäre es mir das Risiko wert, falls die Ware nicht ankommen sollte.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es dort nur eine Spule für die Ballistic LT2000D-XH. Ich habe aber das Modell LT2000D (ohne XH). Die beiden Ausführungen unterscheiden sich anhand der Übersetzung und Schnurfassung. Daher vermute ich, das diese Spule nicht passen wird?



Stimmt; und wenn man sich einen Mercedes kauft, kann man sich gewöhnlich auch die Ersatzteile leisten   

Waveinn ist die Angelabteilung von Tradeinn und im Internet findet man nichts Gutes über dem Shop









						Tradeinn Reviews - Read 281 Genuine Customer Reviews  | tradeinn.com
					

Tradeinn has collected 281 reviews with an average score of 1.32




					www.reviews.io
				












						Tradeinn is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with Tradeinn's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 18,375 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com
				




XH bedeutet extra high (gear), schnell(er)e ÜS also, und D bedeutet deep spool, tiefe Spule, also mehr Schnurfassung; aber andere Dimensionen sind gleich und die Spule müsste auch auf deine Rolle passen


----------



## ragbar (10. März 2022)

Ich hatte bisher bei Spinnern ne 18er-20er Mono durchgehend ,bei Wobblern ne 3kg Stroft mit kurzem 18er Mono Vorfach am Start.
Damit kam ich immer gut klar,Rute ist ne weiche 2.20er von Ron Thompson,glaube heißt "Flexide".
Bis auf Wurzelholz und so manchen Asthänger hab ich damit bisher jede Forelle gekriegt, gut,keine Monster,so bis 55 etwa.
Dann hab ich noch ne 5er Fliegenrute als Spinnrute aufgebaut,zusammen mit ner 16er Mono ging bisher im Bach auch alles,besonders bei den Refos auf kurze Distanz ist diese Kombi genau das,was die brauchen.
Allerdings ohne Hindernisse in der Nähe,in die die mal kurz einfahren können.
Sollten allerdings gleichzeitig zu den Forellen auch Barben am Start sein,ist diese Kombi fahrlässig.
Ich nutze beim Forellenangeln auch grundsätzlich die weicheren Rutenmodelle ,solche,die ich sonst auch niemals nicht verwenden würde.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. April 2022)

Hallo Leute, da wir hier auch über Verbindungsknoten von Geflecht und Mono diskutiert hatten: Ich habe inzwischen einen Knoten gefunden, der leicht zu binden ist und offenbar sicher hält: der Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten (siehe https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/ang...chlagschnurknoten-geflochtene-monofile-schnur). Damit habe ich ein 0,20mm Vorfach an die geflochtene Hauptschnur gebunden. Hat beim ersten Mal funktioniert und hält bisher prima.


----------



## Bilch (29. April 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, da wir hier auch über Verbindungsknoten von Geflecht und Mono diskutiert hatten: Ich habe inzwischen einen Knoten gefunden, der leicht zu binden ist und offenbar sicher hält: der Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten (siehe https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/ang...chlagschnurknoten-geflochtene-monofile-schnur). Damit habe ich ein 0,20mm Vorfach an die geflochtene Hauptschnur gebunden. Hat beim ersten Mal funktioniert und hält bisher prima.


Sieht gut aus; was ich gegenüber dem Albright wirklich gut finde ist, dass das abgeschnittene Ende von Mono gegen die Rolle zeigt und so der Knoten viel besser durch die Ringe gleiten kann


----------



## magi (29. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus; was ich gegenüber dem Albright wirklich gut finde ist, dass das abgeschnittene Ende von Mono gegen die Rolle zeigt und so der Knoten viel besser durch die Ringe gleiten kann


Der vorgestellte Knoten zeigt mit dem Monoende eher 90° seitlich weg von der Hauptschnur, wenn der Druck von hinten durch die Geflechtwicklung sieht. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung bisher...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ja, über 60 Euro für eine E-Spule ist viel. Aber klar, die Ballistic ist keine günstige Rolle. Ich vergleiche das mal so: ein Ersatzteil von Mercedes kostet auch einiges mehr, als ein Ersatzteil für einen Dacia.
> 
> Habe trotzdem noch einmal nach E-Spulen gesucht und einen Shop namens WaveInn gefunden, der Ballistic-Spulen für rund 25 Euro verkauft. Der Shop kommt aus Spanien und die Produkttexte sind automatische Übersetzungen. Aber bei dem Preis wäre es mir das Risiko wert, falls die Ware nicht ankommen sollte.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es dort nur eine Spule für die Ballistic LT2000D-XH. Ich habe aber das Modell LT2000D (ohne XH). Die beiden Ausführungen unterscheiden sich anhand der Übersetzung und Schnurfassung. Daher vermute ich, das diese Spule nicht passen wird?


Sollte für 2000 gleich sein, es gibt flache und tiefe Spulen (eigentlich immer D) und die Getriebe in 2 Versionen, die stören sich nicht mit der Spule.
Die Bezeichnungen können auch einfach mal ein bischen falsch sein, leider fast überall nun, weil durch den Subtypenwirrwarr mit 2 bis 4 pro Größe kaum jemand durchsteigt - außer man hat überhaupt Bock dazu!  

Einfachere Knoten sind eine bessere Lösung als alles umzuschmeißen.

Neue Rollen ohne E-Spule oder wenigstens verfügbare vernünftig bezahlbare E-Spule einfach nicht(!!!) kaufen, so einfach geht das mit der Erziehung der Händler und dann Hersteller, die werden von den Händlern erzogen.
Die Kunden sind hier grundsätzlich die Bestimmer mit der Geldbörse - eigentlich voll König 
Also benimmt euch so, entsprechend souverän!

Oder wenigstens jeden Tag einmal anrufen und fragen: "Hattu E-Spule?"


----------

